# Chile comeback!!!!!



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Are you lost?? Do you need help?? I have no freaking idea what to cook anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

maybe he is cheating on us with another forum...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm back, for awhile I just got lazy and stopped posting everywhere but at smokingmeatforums.com.
You can find my entire Recipe Index there at, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-cornucopia-of-cooks.277881/#post-1856342


----------

